# Other Pets > Horses >  Update on Buckskin baby-she's not so baby anymore!

## SlitherinSisters

She's 14 months old now can you believe it! We had a family friend come over who was really upset with us for not having her trained yet. We were hurt and wondering why on earth he was so upset with us for not training a year-old  :Confused:  Turns out he thought she was two years old and just sitting in the pasture untrained  :sploosh:  

She's halter broke-obviously, I've trained her in basic round pen work, very little started in lunging because I don't want to stress her joints. She picks up her feet, I've saddled and bridled her and worked her in the round pen. She's had some ground work. She walks through creeks and over bridges......I can't think of what else to do while we're waiting for her to grow up and turn two so we can break her to ride!!!

She's 15.1 hands right now. (my little sister in the pictures)





At the county fair mom and daughter (I know the halter is way too big for mom, but we just through it on while we were preparing her for the show then put on her show halter as well)




***Does anyone have experience with keeping a mother and daughter into adulthood? We've heard different opinions on this. Like-we'll always have troubles keeping them together and riding them together.***

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Sorry I'm bumping this! I keep checking in to see if anyone responded to my question on keeping a mom and daughter together. 

When we go riding we leave the filly tied up for an hour or two. She does really well being left on the farm alone and tied up. Once I do break her, and she's safe enough to ride outside the round pen, would riding her with mom be a good idea? I would really like to always have her mom with us on trail rides in the beginning because she's so level headed and calm. 

And my question again, does anyone have experience keeping a mom and daughter as riding horses at the same farm? I keep hearing mixed opinions about it/riding them together.

----------


## tweets_4611

We have a mom and a daughter that have always been together. The daughter (Penny) what handled constantly when she was little and the mom (Tera) was always very cooperative when it came to us messing with Penny. 

Now Penny is 3 or so, and there haven't really been any problems. Tera was kept at my aunts house for a while without Penny and there wasn't much change in behavior in either of them...no more than when you seperate any horse from their herd.

When they take Penny and Scarlett (another mare about Tera's age) out to ride Tera does get a bit panic-y if she is left in the pasture alone, but I don't know if that is b/c of her daughter, or just b/c of being left alone. Could be either. We have had horses that do that in a herd of unrelated horses. Tera can't be ridden really any more so I'm not sure if that would make a difference. 

She is a pretty little girl and good luck with her!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (09-07-2009)

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Nice looking buckskin! :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (09-07-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> We have a mom and a daughter that have always been together. The daughter (Penny) what handled constantly when she was little and the mom (Tera) was always very cooperative when it came to us messing with Penny. 
> 
> Now Penny is 3 or so, and there haven't really been any problems. Tera was kept at my aunts house for a while without Penny and there wasn't much change in behavior in either of them...no more than when you seperate any horse from their herd.
> 
> When they take Penny and Scarlett (another mare about Tera's age) out to ride Tera does get a bit panic-y if she is left in the pasture alone, but I don't know if that is b/c of her daughter, or just b/c of being left alone. Could be either. We have had horses that do that in a herd of unrelated horses. Tera can't be ridden really any more so I'm not sure if that would make a difference. 
> 
> She is a pretty little girl and good luck with her!!


Thank you for the info! I'm hoping we won't have any issues with keeping them together. Right now the filly gets anxious if we work with her while mom is out for a ride, but I'm assuming that's because she's still a baby. I always have to remind myself "she's still a baby!" because she's so huge and I forget she doesn't have 10+ years of experience like all the other horses on the farm.  




> Nice looking buckskin!


Thank you very much! She is an awesome looking girl! When she was born and still wet from the fluids she looked like a bay, I was really bummed, but then she dried off and turned into a buckskin  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## frankykeno

She's gorgeous and a big girl!  What name did you end up choosing for her?

----------

SlitherinSisters (09-07-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Her name is Tora -I can't remember what tribe/culture it's from but it means "one born in thunder". She was born during a thunderstorm so the name fits pretty well!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I'm of course biased, but I think she is one good looking filly! Huge is no understatement! I'm super excited to break her this spring. I don't think it will be terrible, we've put a lot of work into her and she's not a hyper horse. She stopped kicking at us about 6 months ago, that was the hardest thing to break her of-I was really struggling with that one. She doesn't rear or buck. We got some great advice to fix rearing a harmless/non aggressive way. I made her stand under a tree, she reared and the branches spooked her. She hasn't reared on me since! (It was a safe tree, a young one with thin branches, no way she could have injured herself-this way she learned that she spooked herself because she reared, not because I did something to her)

----------


## frankykeno

> Her name is Tora -I can't remember what tribe/culture it's from but it means "one born in thunder". She was born during a thunderstorm so the name fits pretty well!


Oh what a perfect name for her!  I can't wait to see you riding her someday.  I just bet she'll be a great mare for you.

----------

SlitherinSisters (09-07-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Oh what a perfect name for her!  I can't wait to see you riding her someday.  I just bet she'll be a great mare for you.


 :Dancin' Banana:  You're getting me even more excited!!! I have roughly 8 months to go.

----------


## ZinniaZ

I had a mother daughter pair and they were ok being separated, etc.  Just make sure you DO it consistently and you'll be fine.

I thought of something you can do before she is ready to ride-- have you tried ground driving?  That is when you take long lines and teach the horse how to be driven in front of you.  YOu can teach the basics of steerign and stopping and going all while walking behind her.  It's very fun once they get the hang of it.  Then you can walk her down the road and go exploring if she is brave enough...   :Very Happy:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I had a mother daughter pair and they were ok being separated, etc.  Just make sure you DO it consistently and you'll be fine.
> 
> I thought of something you can do before she is ready to ride-- have you tried ground driving?  That is when you take long lines and teach the horse how to be driven in front of you.  YOu can teach the basics of steerign and stopping and going all while walking behind her.  It's very fun once they get the hang of it.  Then you can walk her down the road and go exploring if she is brave enough...


Oh my gosh!  :Surprised:  That's a fantastic idea!!! I don't know why I didn't think about that before! I've never done any line driving, but it's the same basic principals of riding so she'll be learning how to respond to the bit before I ever get on her! YAY thank you for the advice!!!  :Dancin' Banana:  

I've heard mixed opinions about which bit to use on her. I have a plain broken snaffle and Tom Thumbs with and without leverage (I also have the old style solid western ones, but I HATE those and would never use one). I'm assuming I should start her with the plain broken snaffle??? That's what I've put in her mouth for round pen work, but it was only so she would get the idea of what a bit felt like, I didn't use the bit to control her. We have a lot of cowboy trainers around here that will go to the grave only ever using some sort of Tom Thumb. I don't want to train her the "cowboy way". My style of training is very calm and patient with lots of verbal cues. I discipline by backing up/going in circles/natural consequences (like the rearing solution I explained earlier), and I heavily reward them with verbal cues and pets. I've compiled things from many trainers that I've worked with. I'm not a horse trainer by any means but I can do the basic stuff!

Although, with this gentle style training I'm running into a problem I've never had before! She doesn't respond to the lunge whip in the round pen, she just stands there!!! You can tell our mares (that we didn't raise) have all had bad experiences with whips, this girl just doesn't care! I can even tap her with it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I have to clap and yell at her to get going. She got her mom's laziness that's for sure! Maybe the cowboy way is better  :ROFL:  just kidding!

----------


## rabernet

She's just gorgeous Stephanie! I love her! I haven't worked with horses since I was a teenager when I used to show for someone, so my experience is very rusty!

----------

SlitherinSisters (09-18-2009)

----------


## PearlGirl

she's beautiful! i have a soft spot for buckskins, palominos, and liver chestnuts with flaxen main/tails. 

I also love Greys. 

anyway, she is very pretty and looks to have a great personality.

----------

SlitherinSisters (09-18-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> She's just gorgeous Stephanie! I love her! I haven't worked with horses since I was a teenager when I used to show for someone, so my experience is very rusty!


Thank you! 




> she's beautiful! i have a soft spot for buckskins, palominos, and liver chestnuts with flaxen main/tails. 
> 
> I also love Greys. 
> 
> anyway, she is very pretty and looks to have a great personality.


Thank you! I've always had a soft spot for buckskins as well! Although, paints have always been my favorite by far-that's what my mare is.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> She's 14 months old now can you believe it! We had a family friend come over who was really upset with us for not having her trained yet. We were hurt and wondering why on earth he was so upset with us for not training a year-old  Turns out he thought she was two years old and just sitting in the pasture untrained  
> 
> She's halter broke-obviously, I've trained her in basic round pen work, very little started in lunging because I don't want to stress her joints. She picks up her feet, I've saddled and bridled her and worked her in the round pen. She's had some ground work. She walks through creeks and over bridges......I can't think of what else to do while we're waiting for her to grow up and turn two so we can break her to ride!!!
> 
> She's 15.1 hands right now. (my little sister in the pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wife is the horse expert but I can tell you she has had mother daughter and mother son pairs with absolutely no problems.

----------


## tonkatoyman

We currently have one quarter horse mustang mix that she rides and an arabian that belongs to me.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Wife is the horse expert but I can tell you she has had mother daughter and mother son pairs with absolutely no problems.


Oh awesome! Thank you so much! I'm glad to hear that! We've heard a lot more negative opinions about keeping the daughter than positive ones, so I'm really happy to hear that your wife has had them without problems!

----------


## tonkatoyman

You were asking about training Dennis Reese on RFD tv you know the red neck channel can help with the training ideas

----------

